# have you ever been called ugly? In ur face!!



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

was just searching for ol photos of an actor,,,,


u can easily guess!:blank:sus


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I've had people tell me I'm ugly many times.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Lonelyguy said:


> Yes, I've had people tell me I'm ugly many times.


 I saw ur photo (wearing a cap) & u look handsome!


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

Never exactly expressed vocally as in "You are ugly" but mostly implied. I was called creepy looking and disgusted someone just by the mere sight of me when we never met before.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Had it said to me most days in school


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

definitley, by kids at school and even my father.. funny that i turned out completly different LOL


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

People at school, random person walking on the street, and worst of all my dad saying it to my face all the time.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Not to my face, but I've never been in an argument that escalated to name-calling.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh yes.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

one time at band camp.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

No, but I think people are afraid of saying it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This one Danish girl I was hanging out with got more than a little offended when other people said we looked similar. She was fun to hang out with but maybe not the sweetest person. I didn't say anything at the time but my other friend was kind of pissed at her for that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Such sentiments have been expressed to me plenty of times, though I can't recall the term "ugly" specifically being used.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ive even had the u.g.l.y song sung to me lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot. My wonderful dad told me when I was a teenager, that I'm no beauty queen but I'm "alright". Gee, thanks dad.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah...


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah I remember one time in German class, think I was around 13/14. This popular girl sitting in front of me turned around and said "you are so ugly". I said "I know". She replied "oh my godddd I was only joking."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No I'm a Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> ive even had the u.g.l.y song sung to me lol.


Whoever sang it must be pretty blind or something. :no
That's horrible.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah by some trampy chavy girls because I wouldn't go and pic up some weed for them, I just laughed at them. They loved that.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, but that word doesn't phase me. I've heard women say that about Brad Pitt and if he can't please them all what chance do the rest of us have?

Like water off a ducks back.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

To my face, behind my back, across the street, on the street, by my friends, by random people, you get the idea. I have however gotten the comment "He's not that ugly" twice. Kids in school often likened me to some sort of caveman or troll because I had a deeper voice than everyone and poor posture.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I remember walking down the stairs one day at school, many years ago... Two guys passed me, heading up, and one of them commented, "Ugly." Then I heard the other guy say in a surprised voice, "What do you mean? She's good-looking!"

The moral is: Everyone has their own opinion about attractiveness. Don't let the negatives get you down!


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, a few times.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Oddly nobody has called me that yet, been called lots of other names though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh yeah - kids in school


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I have once. 
It was my sister but then i thought, If i'm ugly and you're my sister, chances are you're ugly too. 
Then i was somewhat happy.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> ive even had the u.g.l.y song sung to me lol.


 I hope this is a joke!

Never heard it to my face, but I am sure people think it.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes I have, I was mercilessly teased by a boy named Gabe in 4th grade, he called me ugly and fat and other horrible things. And then other times by different people through the years.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Among other things I'd rather not repeat, yes. Nowadays, what exactly is said to me doesn't bother me nearly as much as how it's said. I don't know why.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, but i had an alibi.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Out of spite, sure. But mostly it's implied, as in "You should do X, Y, or Z [if you want to look better]." I can't decide if the watered-down version is as polite as it is obviously intended to be. Obviously.


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes. Even by some I considered worse-looking than me.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea. Some prick at a part time job I had used to call me ugly.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Nobody is ugly


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Keith said:


> Oddly nobody has called me that yet, been called lots of other names though.


Same here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

PiscesVixen said:


> No way :eek :b
> 
> Yup, I've been called ugly and all kinds of other things to my face by family members and "friends".





Saving Face said:


> I hope this is a joke!
> 
> Never heard it to my face, but I am sure people think it.


I wish it was a joke, but one day a group of kids were coming up with theme songs for students and that was mine. Some sung it as they told me what they had chosen lol.

Good times.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, I've been told I am ugly a few times in my life.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think so. Back when I worked at my old job, there was a customer who thought she'd seen me walking home from work when it was another employee. And that guy sure wasn't pretty.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

My sister told me I'm ugly to my face. Other people have said it behind my back.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Besides my brothers? Yeah, for example, one time on the bus in 3rd grade. I was sitting in the front seat behind the driver. A boy got on that didn't like me or anyone for that matter. He was a bully, and I mistakenly looked at him :/. So, he called me ugly and stupid. I've never forgotten it...haha.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah loads of times. Stupid humans, can't appreciate my perfect aesthetic, hmph!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, yeah. Not recently though, as adults usually keep those thoughts to themselves _or_ just whisper about people in the lunchroom. And I don't have supersonic hearing.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

pita said:


> Oh, yeah. Not recently though, as adults usually keep those thoughts to themselves _or_ just whisper about people in the lunchroom. And I don't have supersonic hearing.


mmm,,, I think u r that Sexy girl with Short-hair that loves Dark colour clothes and know everything about Aviation & didn't c A380 before in her life?? and she is dating half-asian guy,, right?:boogie kisssssssssssss

(BTW, I saw an A380 yesterday,, he get them twice daily now


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not ugly, exacly but this one girl who i was sitting next to me in this program once said "ewww, your face. I guess she was talking about the bumbs on my face. She was dead serious and she looked discusted. I think she even pointed. I said "so" and ignored her. I had tears in my eyes and i was afriad of crying infront of them so i got up without telling anybody where i was going and went to the bathroom. I started crying and kinda punching the air and i had the urg to hit somthing - i didnt. Anyway i washed my face and went back and i sat down in my chair and looked staight ahead. I didnt make eye contact with anybody. I think they could could tell i was crying and i also felt the rest of the whole group staring at me.

* It all happend a few months ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course, but then i am ugly so they're being nice enough to tell me the truth.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Called ugly when I was younger. But now I not really around anyone outside of work and parent's. I don't go out much. When I do it is grocery shopping which is done early in the morning.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, but only in jest or when someone was telling a joke.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, many times...


Rixy said:


> To my face, behind my back, across the street, on the street, by my friends, by random people, you get the idea.


Same for me, basically.

I've never really understood what compels people to just blurt out things like "You're ugly". Am I supposed to say "Oh, thanks for letting me know"? As horrible as I look, I think I'd still rather take that over having an ugly personality...


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

wasn't directly to my face but she made sure i heard it, it was something in the lines of ''THAT should be in a horror movie'' lol


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Just the once in school when I was like 13 or 14, she shouted out minger in front of me LOL that girl sure had it in for me but I think she had her reasons


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah. ive lost count tbh


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I have by people I don't consider good looking themselves.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, but it was when I was about 12 years old by a 10-11 year old girl. She told me my nose turned up so I looked like a pig. (It's very slight, and probably completely normal)

Also, when I was about 12 one of the *adults *(a woman) at my school told me I wasn't good looking.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Behind my back, and a couple of people implied it.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, a few times.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, of course I have.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've never been called ugly.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, but not since I was I was in my early teens, like 8th grade...and even then, I can only remember being directly called that by my frenemy, who was probably just jealous. u_u


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

None of the people here that I've seen pictures of are ugly. I'm the real deal, ya bunch of pretenders. There can be only one King Ugly, and I am that thing.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never been outright been called ugly, but people have commented on how prominent my nose is and my mom suggests all the time that I should go see a dermatologist. I feel like most people wouldn't call an unattractive person "ugly" just out of the blue, without being provoked or jealous about something. Since I normally keep to myself, I don't upset anybody enough for them to call me out on my looks.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Many's a time, but I've also being called handsome, perfect, cute, and ugly in a handsome kind of way... It's more about what _you_ think of yourself that matters.

Subjective tastes are subjective, beauty is an indefinable characteristic. It's not Pi.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Plenty of times in junior high and high school. But it's whatever.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. Loads of times.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

yes in high school


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I never have but I imagine it would hurt if I was.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Junior high school. Yep, that wasn't fun at all :no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I think I've had it implied a couple of times, and one time this one kid was like "Hey is that your brother" to my brother and then said "Oh, he's ugly"


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I've never been called ugly, but pleeeentyyy of other things.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Once two years ago. (My memory is selective, I can remember it perfectly although its nothing major) 

I go to an all boys school though so that might be partially why no one ever says it to me. (But theres still one person gets called ugly alot, although he is a bit loud and usually makes comments first lol :/)

(--Theres no one on this thread who's ugly.)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, guys (and only guys) have called me ugly to my face countless times.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes but not to my face, but its cool I've been called much worse things so none of that really bothers me.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my ex boyfriends said it to me after we split up, but it's funny how I was never ugly when we were together, some men are so strange.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

Layla said:


> One of my ex boyfriends said it to me after we split up, but it's funny how I was never ugly when we were together, some men are so strange.


its just cause he was mad at you for the breakup.

one of my friends is like in love with a girl but after they break up he starts talking about how ugly she was , but the funny thing is when they were dating if anyone said anything about her , he would want to fight you for whatever comment was said :stu


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Layla said:


> One of my ex boyfriends said it to me after we split up, but it's funny how I was never ugly when we were together, some men are so strange.





Taylorshane said:


> its just cause he was mad at you for the breakup.
> 
> one of my friends is like in love with a girl but after they break up he starts talking about how ugly she was , but the funny thing is when they were dating if anyone said anything about her , he would want to fight you for whatever comment was said :stu


It's just a coping mechanism; they're probably hurt, and I guess it helps some people to move on by saying/thinking stuff like that. They'll search for any and all of your flaws and magnify them.

The word "ugly" has never been said to my face. I blame it on lack of social interaction. :lol


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't get called "ugly" but I remember one girl (she was a ****ing *****, everyone talked about her yet she was still really popular) refused to hold hands with me during the Christmas dancing at school and kept making disgusted faces and laughing behind my back with her *****y friends. Was absolutely humiliating.


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep, it was during an argument when I was a bit younger though so I'm not sure how much was said just to be hurtful.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

yes, Some guys from school but mostly guys in the street.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yep


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha yeah I have. Doesn't bother me anymore though and the ones who call me ugly aren't great looking themselves.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've only had to endure one insult about my appearance, thank God. A little over a year ago, I was walking home with some groceries. I passed two jerks who were already drunk around 5 pm and one of them said something like "Hey, baby, whatcha got? That bag's pretty big," at which point the other said "kinda like you." And then the first guy laughed and said "have fun with your groceries."

As somebody who had already been struggling with BDD for 4 years, I found this incident to be unbelievably triggering. I REALLY wish I would have given them the finger or something. Instead, I just hung my head and walked away feeling ashamed and embarrassed. Just thinking about it pisses me off.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmm nope


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost all the time.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Most of the time. I used to get down and depressed about it, but now I just reply, "Thank you, that's the best compliment I got all day!"


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes. Especially in my early and late years of elementary. My first Jr. High year was the worst. 
I was insulted by my cousins, aunts, and even my mother on my appearance. 

Once, when a family member (can't recall who) told my sister that she was beginning to look like me, she burst out crying. It hurt me so badly to see how mortified my sis was at the thought of sharing similarities with me.

Random girls would go out of their way to make snide comments about my weight and hair. My small group of acquaintances had one girl pull me aside and request that I sit somewhere else at lunch, after I'd spent a few days eating with them on the pavement near my science class. 

Her reason was that it was embarrassing to be seen with me - I wore strange clothing and I wasn't very pretty or funny. 

I must sound bitter; it still stings to think of the things people said to me when I was a kid, and it caused me to have some severe image issues later. I developed and was diagnosed with BDD, and I'm still struggling with that disorder. I ended up going to great lengths to improve the way I looked, and I was so blinded by my negative thoughts I wasn't able to see my improvements.


----------



## stellarfate (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had people tell me I'm ugly. I'm creepy. I make them want to vomit. I'm overweight though too, so it's hard to tell where the fat ends and the ugly begins. People can be very cruel sometimes, but it just makes the character of the few who are really decent humans being shine all the brighter.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

No, but I was called fat once in middle school by somebody bigger than me. Kids are funny.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

No I have not. I was actually complimented on my appearance as a child. At least for now,  I really need to drop quite a few pounds. :afr


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes I have, people here on SAS say different though, maybe some of you guys think it will hurt if you tell me im ugly, it actually wont though tbh, I'd rather people be honest with me than say im good looking just tk make me feel better.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, but the only time that actually hurt me was in middle school since I lived enough to understand that I'm actually perceived as pretty average looking by most people and that I don't actually care about looks, and that people who insult you for your looks can't thing anything better to insult about you, which is quite a compliment if you ask me.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes numerous times at school but I think that was mainly people's way of letting me know how much they disliked me. I'm certainly no looker but other than weight issues I don't think I was any worse looking than most of the other teenagers around me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yep, many times.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

....no.

But I've been told I have no personality and other things to my face. That always hurts, especially when it's the President of this here United States I'm talking to. Mostly, though, it was boys (and some girls) in school and university.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. Once, when I was in high school, this girl who sat in front of me turned around, looked at me and yelled out "OH MY GOD HE'S SO UGLY!!".

Also, my parents would tell me how ugly I am. Not sure what kind of parenting that was :no so naturally I spent my teenage and early adult years thinking myself to be an unattractive person.


----------

